
New take on personal flying - prostoalex
https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media/all-news/2018/september/06/new-take-on-personal-flying
======
ocdtrekkie
Personal flight for transportation seems to have all of the downsides of
personal cars, the decreased energy efficiency of having to keep you airborne,
and the additional risk of death when it stops working. Just because it looked
cool in The Jetsons doesn't mean it's a future we should be pursuing.

------
ramenmeal
What is the intent of these things? A form of transportation? Or for
recreation? Noise and wind seems like obvious blockers for these to be used
for actual transportation. I'm assuming they'd protect you from the 4 death
blades.

~~~
trhway
while that one is a particularly bad implementation of the new generation of
the flying machines, the typical arguments you voiced are basically the same
as the arguments behind "Locomotive Acts" in Great Britain 150+ years ago.

------
sparkzilla
Why is this even being profiled? It's not particularly innovative, it hasn't
flown, there's no price, and the tech is untested.

~~~
nathanaldensr
Because "Model T on the way to a Ferrari."

Oops... laws of physics and all that.

I'm also not sure why this is a "new take" on something which, for all intents
and purposes, has never existed.

